
Ten Things I Hate About You (Internet Edition) - danw
http://langer.tumblr.com/post/68146968
======
satyajit
And one thing I hate about your blog is I couldn't view the beautiful rocket
launchpad bground in one page - so I had to command(minus) multiple times to
achieve almost 90% success :-)

